# Rücktransport Gardasee mit Bahn



## hobbybiker79 (26. Januar 2018)

Komme gerade von der DB!!!
Positiv Überrascht!!

Eine Zugfahrt von Rovereto über Innsbruck-München-Augsburg  für 1Erwachsener mit Kind(11Jahre) 39,90Euro!!
ZUSAMMEN!!!
Wahnsinn!! 
kommen noch pro Bike 10€ + 9€ Reservierungsgebühr  dazu!!
Was will man mehr!!

Sau guat!!

Könnt Ihr dies Empfehlen oder gibt´s da irgendwelche Bedenken!
Erfahrungen? Probleme?


----------



## cschaeff (26. Januar 2018)

Hast du eine Reservierung (Platzgarantie)?
Bin schon 2 x von Rovereto mit dem Zug zurück, reservieren konnte ich nie. Also muss man Glück haben, dass noch was frei ist. Sonst wartet man bis zum nächsten Zug, zum übernächsten...
Unbegreiflicherweise haben die Züge gefühlt 80 Personenwagen und nur 1 Fahrradwagen. Die Schaffner sind rabiat und lassen keinen rein, wenn die 10 Radlplätze belegt sind. Gab wohl auch schon kleinere Scharmützel am Bahnsteig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hobbybiker79 (26. Januar 2018)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Hast du eine Reservierung (Platzgarantie)?
> Bin schon 2 x von Rovereto mit dem Zug zurück, reservieren konnte ich nie. Also muss man Glück haben, dass noch was frei ist. Sonst wartet man bis zum nächsten Zug, zum übernächsten...
> Unbegreiflicherweise haben die Züge gefühlt 80 Personenwagen und nur 1 Fahrradwagen. Die Schaffner sind rabiat und lassen keinen rein, wenn die 10 Radlplätze belegt sind. Gab wohl auch schon kleinere Scharmützel am Bahnsteig.



Reservierung kostet 9Euro!! Insgesamt!! 
Ist auch für´s Bike! So sagte die nette Dame bei der Deutschen Bahn heute!!
Buchen kann man erst 6Monate vorher!!  
Je früher desto besser!! der Preis könnte demnach noch a bisserl höher kommen! je später man bucht! aber nicht extrem!
Ok! das mitm warten könnte schwer werden! vorletzter oder letzter Zug wollen wir fahren!! 
Wenn ich aber reserviert habe was Gepäck(Bike)angeht, haben die doch keine Chance oder!?


----------



## Seader (26. Januar 2018)

euphorie ist ja was tolles, aber mach mal'n bisschen leiser bitte


----------



## hobbybiker79 (26. Januar 2018)

Seader schrieb:


> euphorie ist ja was tolles, aber mach mal'n bisschen leiser bitte


?


----------



## Seader (27. Januar 2018)

deine ausrufezeichen [emoji16]


----------



## cschaeff (27. Januar 2018)

hobbybiker79 schrieb:


> Reservierung kostet 9Euro!! Insgesamt!!
> Ist auch für´s Bike! So sagte die nette Dame bei der Deutschen Bahn heute!!
> Buchen kann man erst 6Monate vorher!!
> Je früher desto besser!! der Preis könnte demnach noch a bisserl höher kommen! je später man bucht! aber nicht extrem!
> ...


Wie gasagt, wenn Du eine Reservierung hast, alles gut!


----------



## mauntnmad (3. Februar 2018)

Das Problem ist m.E. doch dass man die frühe Reservierung nicht an wetterbedingt erforderliche Verschiebungen von Radltrips anpassen kann. Die letzte Wettersicherheit hat man oft grad mal ne halbe Woche vor Start, dann eine Reservierung zu bekommen oder zu verschieben, ist in den Hauptreisemonaten große Glückssache bis unmöglich.

BtW: Mit Auskünften der Deutschen Bahn zu Rückreisemöglichkeiten aus Italien (Auslandsreisehotline der DB) bin ich aufgrund leidvoller Erfahrungen vorsichtig geworden.


----------



## Hofbiker (4. Februar 2018)

Darum, nehme ich nur noch Shuttledienste in Anspruch. Auch der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm, aber 6 Std. am Bhf. Roveretto trotz reserviertem Platz mit Bike verbracht.


----------



## cschaeff (4. Februar 2018)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Darum, nehme ich nur noch Shuttledienste in Anspruch. Auch der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm, aber 6 Std. am Bhf. Roveretto trotz reserviertem Platz mit Bike verbracht.


Dabei wäre es so einfach: regelmäßig drei Fahrradwagen angehängt und schon wäre der shuttle-retoure überflüssig. Die Bahn kapiert nicht, wie viele Kunden das wären (mountainbiker und Tourenradler). So schaut man dem sonst leeren Zug (mit dem überfüllten Fahrradabteil) am Bahnsteig hinterher und schwört sich: nie wieder! Echt schade, weil super günstig und ökologisch sicher die bessere Variante als 30 Kleintransporter.


----------



## hobbybiker79 (4. Februar 2018)

Ich denke, mein Glück ist, daß wir am Donnerstag die Heimreise antreten, und nicht wie sonst üblich am Samstag oder Sonntag!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (4. Februar 2018)

hobbybiker79 schrieb:


> Ich denke, mein Glück ist, daß wir am Donnerstag die Heimreise antreten, und nicht wie sonst üblich am Samstag oder Sonntag!!


Und mir ist das auch schon an einem Dienstag passiert


----------



## gmak (7. Februar 2018)

Reservieren kannst du in dem Zug viel. Aber wenn der Schaffner dein Rad nicht reinlässt weil schon voll...dann stehst du länger in Rovereto ;-)
Seit ich diese Warteorgie mal durch hatte, nur noch Shuttle. Ist aber wirklich ärgerlich, da die Zugverbindung nach München gar nicht so schlecht ist.


----------



## festus hagen (7. Februar 2018)

Ich bin 2016 mal zu nem Alpencross im Zillertal gestartet. Da habe ich am Tag davor mein Auto in Arco geparkt und bin mit dem Zug zurück gefahren. Hat den Vorteil, kein Gepäck und kein Bike dabei.
Kostet eben einen zusätzlichen Tag


----------



## derwaaal (7. Februar 2018)

Beziehen sich Eure schlechten Erfahrungen auf Reservierung für den EuroCity, oder die italienische Bimmelbahn (bis Brennero) ?

Ich hab das schon mal gemacht, und hat alles super geklappt (außer Verzögerung an der deutschen Grenze wegen Flüchtlingsstrom)
und wurde in Trento am EC mal ohne Reservierung abgewiesen (nicht unerwartet)
bei nem Streit der italienischen Bahn konnte ich sogar im EC mitfahren (mit normalem Ticketpreis, der natürlich extra zu zahlen war)


----------



## Punella (3. Juni 2018)

Ich hätte jetzt schon mit der deutschen Bahn das Problem im Januar Zugkräften bis nach Kochel am See kein Problem die farradtickets könnte ich erst im März dazu buchen 
Und dann am dritte März waren keine Fahrrad Plätze mehr frei 
Oh Schreck 
Jetzt hab ich Radtasche und kann sogar ICE fahren


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. Juni 2018)

Punella schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt schon mit der deutschen Bahn das Problem im Januar Zugkräften bis nach Kochel am See kein Problem die farradtickets könnte ich erst im März dazu buchen
> Und dann am dritte März waren keine Fahrrad Plätze mehr frei
> Oh Schreck
> Jetzt hab ich Radtasche und kann sogar ICE fahren


Ich lese es,es ist deutsch, aber ich verstehe. ....nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hobbybiker79 (13. Juni 2018)

So!
War heute bei der Bahn wegen Reservierung und habe geschildert, was einigen hier passiert ist! 
Nicht mitgenommen und so!
Was soll ich machen fragte ich! Ist der letzte Zug ! Und wenn er uns nicht mitnimmt was tun?
Die nette Frau am Schalter bemühte sich richtig! Konnte mir aber keine Auskunft geben! Auch keine Telefonnummer !
Sie sagte zur Not am nächsten Tag versuchen, Ticket kaufen, Hotel nehmen und kosten werden dann auch erstattet!
Dem Schaffner oder am Infopoint am Bahnhof: diese sollten wenn möglich etwas auf die Karte schreiben, warum nicht mitgenommen z.B. Überfüllung! 
Ich lass mich überraschen! Ein bisserl mulmig ist mir schon, aber was solls, dann gibt's nen extra Tag Urlaub!


----------



## kommski (14. Juni 2018)

mauntnmad schrieb:


> Das Problem ist m.E. doch dass man die frühe Reservierung nicht an wetterbedingt erforderliche Verschiebungen von Radltrips anpassen kann. Die letzte Wettersicherheit hat man oft grad mal ne halbe Woche vor Start, dann eine Reservierung zu bekommen oder zu verschieben, ist in den Hauptreisemonaten große Glückssache bis unmöglich.
> 
> BtW: Mit Auskünften der Deutschen Bahn zu Rückreisemöglichkeiten aus Italien (Auslandsreisehotline der DB) bin ich aufgrund leidvoller Erfahrungen vorsichtig geworden.



Die Wetterargumentation kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Das man bei einer Alpenüberquerung auch im Regen stehen kann ist doch normal!? Wie viele Arbeitnehmer haben die Möglichkeit wegen voraussichtlich schlechten Wetterbedingungen ihren Urlaub zu verschieben? Ich muss meinen Urlaubsplanung spätestens Anfang des Jahres bekannt geben. Bei einer Gruppe von mehreren Leute ist es sogar schon eine Herausforderung überhaupt einen gemeinsamen Termin zu finden. Aber worauf ich hinaus will wenn man einen Termin für eine Radreise hat, ist der doch meist schon lange vor der Radreise bekannt und das Wetter nimmt man so wie es kommt. Demzufolge kann die Rückreiseplanung früh in Angriff genommen werden. Und so viele Varianten Für den Rücktransport gibt es dann ja auch nicht entweder Shuttle oder Bahn (ausgenommen irgendwelchen private Rückreisemöglichkeiten) beide Varianten muss man früh buchen.

Mit dem Shuttle habe ich sowohl gute als auch schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Da die schlechte Erfahrung die letzte war, haben wir uns für den Rücktransport dieses Jahr für die Bahn entschieden. Von der theoretischen Seite kann ich dem TS beipflichten, die Beratung am Servicepoint von der DB war freundlich, kompetent und hilfsbereit. Ich habe einmal den Rücktransport für eine 7 Gruppe organisiert und für eine 2 Gruppe, innerhalb der Gruppen gibt es unterschiedlich Ziele, die Mitarbeiter der DB haben sich richtig bemüht eine optimale Rückreise zu buchen, also Gruppe bleibt zusammen, Sitzplätze nicht weit von den Rädern entfernt u.s.w. Die Preis sind in etwa wie oben genannt, bei der großen Gruppe profitieren wir noch von einem Gruppentarif. Einzig was man zumindest am Münchner Hbf einplanen sollte ist die Wartezeit bis man dran kommt, ich musste jeweils 1 Stunde warten. Soweit zur Theorie, die Praxis wird sich zeigen.
(Meine momentane größte Sorge ist, dass ich versehentlich die Umschläge mit den Tickets vertausche .)


----------



## mauntnmad (15. Juni 2018)

kommski schrieb:


> Die Wetterargumentation kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.



Ja, das ist auch richtig. Beim Wetter ging es mir nur darum, dass wir immer versuchen, die Großwetterlage im Auge zu behalten. Wenn grad ein Italientief am Ausregnen ist, kann eine Startverschiebung um eine halbe oder eine Woche schon was bringen. Dass nicht jeder die Möglichkeit hat, ist klar. Wir haben glücklicherweise zu dritt oder viert immer eine Woche Puffer im Juli außerhalb der Schulferien anhängen können.
Die übliche sommerliche steigende Gewitterneigung am Nachmittag war also nicht gemeint. 
Man kann natürlich rechtzeitig nach Ursprungsplanung buchen, wenn es nichts wird, steht man auch nicht schlechter da als wenn man gar nicht gebucht hat.


----------



## kommski (16. Juni 2018)

@mauntnmad wenn man das so wie ihr handhaben kann, ist das natürlich gut. Was für einen Rückreisetransport nutzt ihr?


----------



## nightwolf (16. Juni 2018)

Mein Uralt-Vorschlag zu dem leidigen Thema ist ja schon seit langem der:

Die Gruppe aufteilen
Die einen fahren Nord-Sued, die anderen Sued-Nord
Man trifft sich auf halbem Wege und tauscht die Autoschluessel aus


----------



## mauntnmad (16. Juni 2018)

Ich muss vorausschicken, dass der Gardasee außer bei einer Rennradaktion seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr unser AX-Ziel war, weil wir eher in den Westalpen unterwegs waren. Dort lief es mit Bahnrückreise zum Auto am Startort bisher gut (Schade nur, dass der Tendabahn-Fahrplan so ausgedünnt wurde) mit Ausnahme eines Streiktages der ital. Bahn, der uns einen Badetag in Ventimiglia geschenkt hat.
Mit den Rennrädern war es auch so, dass der Reisetag wetterbedingt erst eine knappe Woche davor gefixt wurde. Was wir im Rahmen der Bahnrückreise erlebt haben, steht hier auch irgendwo.
Ansonsten sind wir auch immer von Rovereto aus nach München, einmal bis Brenner, wo uns ein Bekannter mit einem Sprinter abgeholt hat.
Mit einem organisierten Shuttledienst habe ich keine eigenen Erfahrungen.


----------



## steppenwolf1967 (17. Juni 2018)

Hallo hobbybiker79
wir sind die letzten Jahre 6 Jahre immer mit der DB vom Alpencross  ( Rovereto / Franzensfeste / Bozen) bis Stuttgart heimgefahren und hatten nie größere Probleme. Südtirol bis München immer ohne Probleme - dann darauf achten dass man ab München oder Rosenheim beim Anschlusszug auch eine Radreservierung hat. Wir fahren dieses Jahr auch mit der Bahn von Rovereto bis Stuttgart  Kosten ca 100 € pro Person Dauer 9 Std. 
Viel Spass


----------



## kommski (19. Juni 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Mein Uralt-Vorschlag zu dem leidigen Thema ist ja schon seit langem der:
> 
> Die Gruppe aufteilen
> Die einen fahren Nord-Sued, die anderen Sued-Nord
> Man trifft sich auf halbem Wege und tauscht die Autoschluessel aus


Klingt im ersten Moment interessant. Ist das schon erprobt wurden?


----------



## nightwolf (19. Juni 2018)

kommski schrieb:


> Klingt im ersten Moment interessant. Ist das schon erprobt wurden?


Weiss ich nicht. Ich habs unserer 'heimischen' Gruppe schon mal vorgeschlagen, war aber selber schon seit Ewigkeiten bei keinem Alpen-X mehr dabei. 
Genau genommen bin ich einmal in der grossen Gruppe mitgefahren mit Zugtransfer St. Moritz -> Oberstdorf und einmal  waren wir nur zu dritt und sind da ab St. Anton am Arlberg im Kreis gefahren. Letztere Tour hat mir erheblich besser gefallen, die grosse Gruppe (~12) war echt nix fuer mich: Einer ist dabei, der ewig pennt, der naechste braucht eine Stunde beim Fruehstueck, ein anderer eine Stunde im Bad, ein paar muessen dauernd an ihren Raedern was einstellen ... Die Langsamkeiten addieren sich, und ich hab noch kein Wort verloren ueber unterschiedliche Kondition!   

Vorteil bei meiner Idee: Liegt auf der Hand = Transfer entfaellt
Problem: Wer mag sein heiligs Blechle aus der Hand geben


----------



## nightwolf (21. Juni 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> (...) Vorteil bei meiner Idee: Liegt auf der Hand = Transfer entfaellt (...)


Plus natuerlich dass zwei kleinere Gruppen u. U. 'agiler' sind als eine grosse ...  
Ich vermute mal, dass die im Kleingedruckten genannten Probleme nicht nur in 'meiner' grossen Gruppe aufgetreten sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

